# GameServer und TeamspeakServer



## GrandmasterF (28. Dezember 2006)

Hi erstmal, 

ich habe mir einen Rootserver bei 1blu.de geholt und jetzt wollte ich drauf Teamspeak Server und GameServer drauf hosten. Aber ich habe überhaupt keine Ahnung davon wie das gehen soll und schon 3 Stunden gesucht nach Tutorials etc. 
Jetzt bin ich auf dieser Seite gekommen und hoffe dass ich hier Hilfe bekomme ^^


----------



## Dimenson (28. Dezember 2006)

Erstmal solltest du Informationen von deinen Server preisgeben !


----------



## franz007 (28. Dezember 2006)

Also erstmal muss ich sagen dass es nicht gerade vorteilhaft ist wenn du einen Eigenen Server aber keine Ahnung hast.

Bei einem Shared-Hosting Angebot musst du dich nicht um Programmversionen Betriebsystem etc kümmern (kann aber auch keinen game-server installieren). Bei einem Root-Server musst du das selber machen. Sonst ist das gefundenes Fressen für Script-Kiddies, cracker usw.

Zu deinem Anliegen wäre es interressant was du für ein Betriebssytem am Server hast.

Ich vermute du haßt "RootServer Power" für 69€ pro Monat (der Mensch hat zuviel Geld) 

dh du haßt SuSE Linux 10 auf dem Server.

Bei dem Game-Server kommt es halt auf das Spiel an.

Bei Teamspeak würde ich mir mal das anschauen
http://www.goteamspeak.com/index.php?page=tutorial_b


----------

